# How does Apitherapy work?



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I've read a bit about apitherapy for arthritis. However, a while back I got stung on the knee while inspecting a hive. My knee swelled up and got incredibly stiff and ached for a few days. This seems to be what apitherapy is said to prevent! So how does it work? Or does its effectiveness depend on the individual's reaction to a sting?

Just curious...


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

The swelling was possibly the reaction to a first time sting to the area. From what I have read, the body reacts to the sting with several different responses. One is an increase blood flow to the area to carry away the venom.

My wife was stung for the first time during a apitherpy demonstration in July. It swelled up quite a bit. After the swelling went down, she says she doesn't have the pain in the knuckle that she had before the sting. 

Have you had alergic reactions to bee stings or just normal local swelling?

From what I have read, apitherapy is not for prevent swelling but to remove symptoms and pain after the sting swelling subsides. The reduced swelling comes later after repeated stings and the body adapting to the venom.

If you don't get stung regularly and know your tollerance to the venom, proceed with caution.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I had a lady by bees from me this summer.She tells me just about what you are saying KC.When the swelling from the bee sting goes away she feels much better.This is a first for me no one ever wanted bees for stings befor.


----------



## Bill from NJ (Apr 27, 2007)

Hobie,

Without getting into all of the medical jargon and many of the $64 college words...... in a nut shell here goes.......

Basics are, usually first time out for treatment you will receive 1 single sting to see if you have an allergic reaction. Not just local swelling, but a real reaction to the bee venom meaning... pass out, stop breathing, difficulty breathing, etc. ( meaning its dial 911 time).

Next time in treatment (few days later) the person will receive 3 to 5 stings. This will continue for a few times each week.

Every few weeks you can gradually increase the stings (amount of bee venom). Eventually working up to max of about 25 stings at a sitting, after a few months or as the "patient" can tolerate the pain of the stings. (the person must work their way into this amount of bee venom, it takes time). 

The "Idea" or principle behind the sting treatment is there are medical properties in the bee venom itself that contain benefits that help with certain medical conditions. (there is a laundry list of ailments).

Also, the localized swelling of the sting area causes the persons body to have reactions that cause the blood to increase in certain hormones and body chemistry to act in the area of the swelling and sting site thus causing these body chemicals to boost the immune system... basically its getting the body to jump start itself into a self healing mode. 

The bee venom acts as both an injection of medication and causing the bodys immune system to jump into high gear to begin natural self healing.

***** MY FYI & LEGAL DISCLAIMER**********
"I recommend you not try this at home kids, without seriously reading about or getting some training in this area". This treatment is still under study and is not considered eched in stone. I am only passing on information I have learned by reading, etc., so do not have any reptilian lawyer contact me.

Regards, 
Bill from NJ


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Bee venom does not contain much medicinally but your body responds by rushing anti-inflamatories to the site of the sting (and surrounding area) , producing melatonin (is that the correct one) which breaks down scar tissue and cortisol, your bodies natural form of hydracortisone, just much more effective to battle those joint problems.

Best to deal with someone who knows the correct desensitization protocol in the beginning. As most here know my wife relishes in stinging the area around my back surgery. It has been extremely effective for me.

Yes, the rumors of my death have been greatly exagerated !


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"Yes, the rumors of my death have been greatly exagerated !"

Gosh, I guess I attended the wrong wake, and I heard your girlie man screams clear out here when the bear got you last May..........


----------

